# Macodes Petola Rotting?



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello,

My recently acquired Macodes Petola seems to be "rotting" in my vivarium . A few leaves get these small yellow holes in them which get bigger until there is an actually hole in the leaf. Some leaves are healthy though. Here are the only reasons why I think this may be happening, let me know if I'm correct:

- The plant is still acclimating (it has only been in the vivarium for a week)
- There is too much standing water on the leaves, they are not drying out fast enough
- The substrate (ABG mix) is too moist 

The lighting is pretty strong, 4x T5 bulbs, but the plant is kept in the shade near the bottom. There is also some ventilation via partially covered screen at the top of the vivarium. 

Please let me know what's wrong, I can post pictures if necessary. Thanks for any input or suggestions!


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I would say the substrate is probably too wet. I have this jewel orchid too and what works for me is the following. I planted it in a cork tube with sphagnum moss. On the bottom of the tube there's some gravel for drainage. You could use LECA, lava rock or something similar for this purpose. I mist twice a day and the water seems to drain pretty good. My Macodes is placed halfway up and it gets plenty of light. It seems to love this setting because it's growing wild.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Ulisesfrb said:


> I would say the substrate is probably too wet. I have this jewel orchid too and what works for me is the following. I planted it in a cork tube with sphagnum moss. On the bottom of the tube there's some gravel for drainage. You could use LECA, lava rock or something similar for this purpose. I mist twice a day and the water seems to drain pretty good. My Macodes is placed halfway up and it gets plenty of light. It seems to love this setting because it's growing wild.


I have had it growing in very damp ABG type of substrate at the base of an active drip wall for the last 4 years. (my last enclosure before I went to clay)

Ed


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

IME, it does not like standing water on its leaves.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

if its rotting usually the stem gos before the leaves. Watch for slugs/snails if the stem is fine


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

You need to get the air moving. Many people dont realize how much nicer the plants do in an air circulated viv. It helps keep the plant leaves dry and rot free and will work wonders for orchids in vivs.


Michael


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

The plant leaves dry off quickly near the top of the vivarium. I'll move it there and see how it does. Thanks guys.


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd concur with some of the replies already posted, you need air flow. 

Jewels do NOT like droplets of water hanging on them, or pooling in the center where new leaves spiral out. Quick path to rotting.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I moved the plant to a hospital tank like suggested. It's a plastic shoebox with a leca/gravel drainage layer and a coco husk/tree fern fiber substrate mix. There's an 18w 7200K bulb on top of the tank. I also drilled a few holes on the lid for good air exchange. If it does well I'll transplant some cuttings back into my vivarium for another go. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

